

38 Studios' Downfall: The Gamasutra Report - mcfunley
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/169444/38_Studios_Downfall_The_Gamasutra_Report.php

======
Splines
Also:
[http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/171172/Former_relocated_3...](http://www.gamasutra.com/view/news/171172/Former_relocated_38_Studios_employees_stuck_with_second_mortgages__report.php)

I feel for the people working there.

